# How low will it go? (50L)



## Rmafive (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been holding off on purchasing a 50L until the price dropped during a rebate program. Right now Amazon just released that it will be selling it for $1399 on Feb. 24. I remember early-mid December it was going for $1299, but I was too indecisive then to buy it! Do you think this is as low as it will go or will competition continue to drive it down?


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't bet on it. Why should they really?


----------



## BL (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00592/Canon-EF-50mm-f1.2L-USM-price.html

based on this trend, looks like the last time it hit $1300 was back in 2009.

likely not it would seem?


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

How long have you waited to get this lens? Are you missing shots by not having this lens? If you don't need it urgently then by all means wait and see if price drops further.

Personally, I won't be able to put off buying a new L lens for a chance of possibly saving an extra $100 when I'm already paying $1299/$1399. 

Hope you get the lens soon and start enjoying it.

IMHO as always

Cheers


----------



## mingyuansung (Feb 19, 2013)

No one can predict the future. $1399 is still a good price unless you want to buy used on eBay. Buy it if you want it I would suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 19, 2013)

There is no way to know. I don't think competition drives the price so much as exchange rates, available inventory, and near-term sales goals.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Feb 19, 2013)

It was 1299 for the last 2 months basically before the previous rebate ended. I would actually be surprised if it doesn't reach that price again. I almost bought it but for 1299 there are many other lenses I would rather have or put money towards. So basically, just wait. Within a month I bet it will be 1299 on amazon or BHphoto. Now that rebates are active.... some competitive pricing will start.


----------



## pwp (Feb 19, 2013)

If you need this particular lens, just go and get one. Why fret over a couple of hundred bucks? If cash is an issue and you need a very high quality, bright 50mm why not take a serious look at the very highly regarded Sigma 50mm f/1.4?

-PW


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2013)

Menace said:


> How long have you waited to get this lens? Are you missing shots by not having this lens? If you don't need it urgently then by all means wait and see if price drops further.
> 
> Personally, I won't be able to put off buying a new L lens for a chance of possibly saving an extra $100 when I'm already paying $1299/$1399.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 19, 2013)

If $100 means so much to you that you'll hold off for months to buy this lens, then this lens most emphatically isn't for you.

The 50 f/1.4 is a superlative lens that even generally outperforms the L. For double your money you get an extra fraction of a stop and "superior build quality." Big whoop. It has _got_ to be the worst bang-for-the-buck in the Canon lineup.

If you really need that extra fraction of a stop, then you're making enough money off your photography that you're not sweating over $100. If it's build quality that you're interested in, put the extra $800 into a bank account. After several years of heavy use when the f/1.4 finally breaks, toss it and use the money you set aside to buy a second one. You'll still come out ahead.

In short, this lens is for people for whom $1500 is chump change. If your reaction at discovering that your car needed $1500 of repairs would be anything beyond mild annoyance, don't buy this lens.

(If you _do_ have that kind of money, sure, go for it. Why not?)

Cheers,

b&


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 20, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> The 50 f/1.4 is a superlative lens that even generally outperforms the L. For double your money you get an extra fraction of a stop and "superior build quality." Big whoop. It has _got_ to be the worst bang-for-the-buck in the Canon lineup.



Couldn't have said it better myself. The fraction of a stop is not worth the slower focusing and slightly more bokehlicious bokeh. Get the f/1.4 and call it a day.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > How long have you waited to get this lens? Are you missing shots by not having this lens? If you don't need it urgently then by all means wait and see if price drops further.
> ...



+2


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



+1 as well. I want to get the 50 f/1.2L one of these days but it's not urgent for me, even after selling my 50mm 1.4. I'm keeping an eye out for a good deal but I noticed that the Christmas ('12) deal was the one of the best I saw all year.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 20, 2013)

Brand new, even with best rebates, you should not expect any lower than $1299 however long you wait... Used or refurbished it can be had for lower now.

Part of that high pricing can be due to that little extra magic some claim it produces and the rest certainly due to the branding and marketing by Canon. Beyond that I don't want to get into the value of this lens at that price and how much more or less you get compared to its cheaper, but definitely a well-performing cousin f1.4 That dead horse of a topic has been resurrected here more times than Betty White's career


----------



## Rmafive (Feb 20, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Brand new, even with best rebates, you should not expect any lower than $1299 however long you wait... Used or refurbished it can be had for lower now.
> 
> Part of that high pricing can be due to that little extra magic some claim it produces and the rest certainly due to the branding and marketing by Canon. Beyond that I don't want to get into the value of this lens at that price and how much more or less you get compared to its cheaper, but definitely a well-performing cousin f1.4 That dead horse of a topic has been resurrected here more times than Betty White's career



I have noticed that as I have been doing my research! I was leaning towards the 50 1.4, but after a bunch of research I decided that I should invest in a higher-quality lens for a focal length I plan on using a lot. 

I also just discovered a rebate on the Canon Pro-100, 10, or 1 printers when purchasing a Canon lens or Camera on Adorama and B&H. You can get the Pro-100 printer for almost $100 with this rebate. Pretty good deal for a $500 printer.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/FrameWork/Rebates_Promos/033113_CANON_PRO-100.pdf


----------

